# My first MAC Haul



## LionQueen (Dec 30, 2008)

So I got a  Nordstroms giftcard from my lovely mom for my birthday (the 31st), and I immediately went down to Stonestown mall to the Nordstroms there to do some damage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Now, being a newbie to MAC (I have a couple fluidlines and liquidlasts, and prep n prime eye, that's it), I thought I could waltz in and get a mineralized skinfinish in So Ceylon and a dazzleglass. Imagine my disappointment when I'm told "those are sold out - they're limited edition and sell out pretty fast" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ah well..there were other things I wanted, so all was not lost.

I got:
*
Paint Pot in Greenstroke* - this is so lovely - even the bf liked it
*Mineralized Eyeshadow in Family Silver* - in love with this one. I want more Mineralized eyeshadows! They're just so pretty - I love how the goldish bronze veining in Family Silver shows up juuuust a little bit over the dark and light silver - gives it depth and a unique look
*Lipglass in Oh Baby* - so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Eyeshadow in Beauty Marked *- I LOVE this.  I was initially disappointed when I got home and tried it out, as it didn't look as glittery on me as it did in the pan, but then I tried it over a black base, and it totally popped, so I'm happy with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then I went to Nordstroms online and ordered So Ceylon - I got two day delivery cos I'm an impatient girl, so hopefully it'll be here soon...and my gift card is officially empty. Im happy with my purchases tho (can't WAIT to get So Ceylon). I'm actually trying SO hard not to go to the MAC site and get Soft and Gentle too. I'll probably cave


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 30, 2008)

Awesome! Enjoy! No longer a virgin


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Dec 31, 2008)

Awsome haul


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 31, 2008)

Congrats on your first haul!


----------



## orkira (Jan 2, 2009)

Enjoy your first haul.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 2, 2009)

Enjoy your goodies!!!


----------



## LionQueen (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really like the paintpot, I definitely want to go back and get Rubenesque and maybe one or two more.  Same with the mineralize eyshadow, I want some more of those too.  And yes - yay for me, no longer a MAC haul virgin


----------



## MissResha (Jan 2, 2009)

nice haul! i need to get Rubenesque too...


----------



## MizzLovly18 (Jan 2, 2009)

Enjoy! And Post FOTD With Your New Products.


----------



## abbyquack (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice haul! I hope you enjoy Beauty Marked, people are often disappointed because it's not like it appears in the pot but as a trainer described it to me, it is like black with red glitter- sounds pretty that way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like to use it in the crease of a brown smokey eye. Hope you find some nice combos with it!


----------



## LionQueen (Jan 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Nice haul! I hope you enjoy Beauty Marked, people are often disappointed because it's not like it appears in the pot but as a trainer described it to me, it is like black with red glitter- sounds pretty that way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like to use it in the crease of a brown smokey eye. Hope you find some nice combos with it!_

 
Yep, I've been using it in the crease a lot and it looks really nice... I also used it wet the other day as an eyeliner and it was gorgeous - more interesting than plain old black or brown, but not as blingy as an actual glitter liner.  I'm glad I bought it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My So Ceylon came in the mail today - whee, my first Mineralize face color! I want to get Soft and Gentle too.  I swatched it on my hand and I love it so far - I'm going to do my makeup and then try it on my face in a bit.


----------



## LionQueen (Jan 3, 2009)

I tried So Ceylon tonight, and I can see what all the hype is about - this stuff is amazing!  I'm really pale, and so I was worried it would be too dark for me, but it's perfect - it just makes me look healthy instead of looking like a vampire. I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want a couple more now - gah, I'm so bad.


----------

